# Starting college (UK) tomorrow..help.



## crazychazza93 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey all, About 2 years ago I was diagnosed with ibs-d And I have struggled throughout the last years of high school. English was awful I had to keep leaving the room because I felt 'sick' and I was predicted a C and I was in top set. However, enough was enough and I told my english teacher what was wrong with me. She was supporting all of a sudden and I managed to get an A in eng lit, surprising my teacher. I think it had osmething to do with me feeling more comfortable in lesson so I was able to learn more. Intresingly I also hardly visited the toilet after I told her.Now with college starting tomorrow I am shitting myself, and that's not in the form of a figure of speech. I am curious as to whether or not I should tell my tutors and teachers, which there are 4 of. Would this make me more comfortable in college? My main enemy concerning IBS is anxiety, hence my discomfort atm. For example, I went to an arsenal match and, even though I knew everything was fine etc, I couldn't help but need the toilet. It's more of a mind vs body argument. My mind has come to terms with it but my body is still being a pain in the arse about it!I don't want Ibs to take over and disrupt my life, that's what I keep telling myself. But at the moment, over every little thing such as the cinema, football match, airplane flight, I feel discomfort due to anxiety/ being out of my comfort zone.Thanks, charlie.


----------



## roz8385 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi there,you poor thing, i can really empathsise with your problem. My IBS-d started in school and i never felt brave enought ot tell anyone about it! In the end i quit my A levels and have spent years drifting through jobs and life avoiding situation where i may be caught short. My advice would be defo tell them, they are bound to be supportive. I have foudn that the few people i have told over the last 8 years have been incredibly supportive. Just recently ive told more and more people and actually if you do that, you'll be surprised at how many people have similar problems.I also certainly know what you mean about needing the toilet when you know there's no need. Its your bodys conditioned response to certain situations. I get those feelings when i am in social situations such as visiting new friends, going to places where there isnt easy access to toilets or where it may be embarrassing to go to the toilet, or being around large groups of people. Do you ever get anxious when going to people houses? I am finding more and more that it is a confidence issue and believe if i start to build my confidence then these things wont bother me as much. Surely not everyone we know has 'normal' bowel movements, so how do they cope?? I hope this has helped, and again, i do think it will help if you can tell your tutors. R x


----------



## roz8385 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Charlie,Just wanted to know how you got on at college? Everything ok? x


----------



## emmie405 (Sep 11, 2009)

hey my names em am 16 n i started college on the 7th n today my ibs kicked off it was really hurting in my biology lesson n i didnt want to ask to go to the toilet cz day dnt let ya i was realli scared then in my break i had to go the loo so i went n its realli embarassin so i found an empty toilet den am always scared that ppl r gonna cum in n lyk say stuff n dat its reali embarrassin. sum ppl did cum in so i jst finished as quickly as i cud washed my hands then wen out. I started to becum comfortable in skwl wid my ibs-d cz i new the teachas wud let me go n i new they toilets wer almost garanteed to b empty now am scared of goin bk 2 college n ibs-d does control my lyf. I stopped goin 2 ma best m8s house 4 lyk 2 years cz i was scared of gtin belli ache n needing the loo while i was der iv started building up confidence to go now but it still doesnt take the worry out of my mind


----------



## Sara Conrad (Feb 4, 2010)

I know how you feel, and I feel for you..Keep hanging in there../Sara


----------

